# How do I keep my tank safe from cats???



## lainaxoberst (Sep 18, 2013)

I have a 55gallon community tank with glass lids. I also have a fat cat that likes to sit on top of the tank. He always hops off when I come in the room, but I catch him up there all the time. Today, I noticed a crack in the lid:-x I'm really concerned that he's going to do worse damage if he keeps this up. I just don't know how to keep him off of it!
Anyone else have this problem and have any suggestions?


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

Leave the lids off, cat will get wet one time.


----------



## lainaxoberst (Sep 18, 2013)

I have a light up there though


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

Leave that whole top open. Keep a towel handy. And a camera. Buddy of mine had a couple dozen tanks in his fishroom, and a half dozen cats. Cats never went on top of tanks, never knew if one had a top or not.


----------



## lainaxoberst (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm not sure that's a good idea, for the sake of my fish!


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

No different from sticking your hand in there, if the cat is using the tank top for a lounge area no doubt cat fur has gotten in there. I'll bet that cat will spend much less time in the tank than your hands will. 

The fish will be fine. The cat will be slightly traumatized, but will get over it. You will need a towel. And a camera.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Double sided sticky tape, cats hate to get their paws sticky. Put it on the edges where your cat puts his paws when he jumps on your tank.


----------



## Lefitte (Oct 2, 2013)

^^ I was just going to suggest double-sided tape!


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Perhaps you could fashion some kind of a sloped canopy, if you are handy.


----------



## lainaxoberst (Sep 18, 2013)

I wish I could use double sided tape, but the cat jumps straight from the floor to the tank. He doesn't put his paws on the edge at all. :/


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

Tape costs money. My idea costs nothing, and is without a doubt more fun. You won't get any exciting pictures or stories to tell out of tape. 

I've got a collection of 15-20 pound terriers, one has got a 4' vertical leap from a standing start. He could easily leap on top of one of my 150 gallon tubs if he wanted, he was taught not to. The were all taught not to do that, among other things, such as drinking out of 5 gallon tanks that are at dog face level.

Teach the cat, unless you don't mind sticky tape half covered in cat fur mucking up the top of your tank. A quick cat dunking won't harm your fish, if you like I'll get a quick pic of Gus lounging in a 150 stocked with angels. Isn't happening tonight though, it's late, a wet dog in bed isn't fun.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

I just thought of something else you could try. Fill a spray bottle with water and spray him when you catch him jumping up or on the tank. Now most cats do hate water but my daughter`s cat likes to be sprayed when she tried this method to keep her off things so it didn't work. Cece is like... meow spray me with water again I love it :lol:


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

One time I had a 20g long as a mouse house and it had a screen lid that my cats kept sitting on. I got some cardboard and made it into a long pointed triangle taking up the whole tank (also made sure to cover up any hole in it, as the cat will think it is a cave and play with it). It made it look like a slope and they did not jump on it.
If all else fails you could put a cat scratcher next to the tank and give your cat lots of cuddles and treats with he is on the scratcher. Some cats are taught that when people want them off of kitchen counters. Might work. 

@Tolak: And please do not let your cat fall in your tank just for a laugh. Yes it can hurt your fish if the cat claws to get out. Plus I am sure there is cat litter and such residue on your cat's paws so his feet are dirtier than your hands.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/images/Categoryimages/normal/p_13675_22788P.jpg you could make one of these yourself with cardboard and flat tip screws or round end toothpicks. they also hate aluminum foil. crinkle it up then tape down flat on top of the glass.


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

I don't have cats, I have dogs, 15-20 pound terriers, a reverse trio in fish language. They gallivant around the back yard as needed, I'm sure they are exposed to things about the same as cat litter. Not that I'm into plants that much, but cat litter is often used as a substrate. Not a whole lot of difference between Gus going into the utility tub for a bath, or into a 150 gallon tub for a quick swim. Not a lot of difference between his paws knocking fish around or me knocking them around with a net before an auction or swap.

You don't know my hands; I run printing equipment for a living. Ink, grease, oil, solvents, it takes 2 weeks vacation for them to get clean. They go into tanks as is, I would have no skin left trying to scrub them. I hope after better than a couple decades with fish, and a lifetime with terriers of that size I'd have a handle on how to make both work individually as well as together. 

I have plenty of friends who do fish, 20 tanks would be about average, not surprisingly they have other pets, like my buddy with 6 cats & a few dozen tanks. None of them have cat on tank problems, dogs raiding tanks for a snack problems, anything like that. I'm just letting you know what works with a lot of tanks & animals, quick cheap & easy without a lot of screwing around.


----------



## lainaxoberst (Sep 18, 2013)

I think I've solved the problem. I used some panels from a metal shelving unit I use to have, that essentially look like the kind of panels on a dog crate. They fit perfectly over the top of the tank.
The cat jumped up there and right back off because he clearly didn't find it comfortable to sit on. Even if he does go up there again, he won't be able to do any more damage or fall in or anything.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

One of these might do it

R


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

lainaxoberst said:


> I think I've solved the problem. I used some panels from a metal shelving unit I use to have, that essentially look like the kind of panels on a dog crate. They fit perfectly over the top of the tank.
> The cat jumped up there and right back off because he clearly didn't find it comfortable to sit on. Even if he does go up there again, he won't be able to do any more damage or fall in or anything.


Sounds like a great beginning for a prison themed tank, take that ball & run with it!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lainaxoberst said:


> I think I've solved the problem. I used some panels from a metal shelving unit I use to have, that essentially look like the kind of panels on a dog crate. They fit perfectly over the top of the tank.
> The cat jumped up there and right back off because he clearly didn't find it comfortable to sit on. Even if he does go up there again, he won't be able to do any more damage or fall in or anything.


I'm glad you got the problem solved without harming your cat.


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

Didn't know water harms cats, do they melt or shrink or what?


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> I'm glad you got the problem solved without harming your cat.


+1


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Tolak said:


> Didn't know water harms cats, do they melt or shrink or what?


Don't they start shooting out babies from their backs? Oh wait that's gremlins....

I wasn't aware that it was harmful for a cat to get wet either.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The op's problem has been solved so let's drop it.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Nothing wrong with having a little fun but those comments were not helpful to the OP now where they . Most cats do not like water so yes to them it could seem harmful and taking a soak in a tank while funny to some its not funny to others not to mention what harm could be done to the fish. The OP found a way to fix this problem that is both safe for the fish and the cat so move on and help another member . Thanks as always  The chat room is a great place for some fun, feel free to use it and invite your fellow member friends , enjoy !


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

Getting a cat wet is NOT going to cause PTSD to the cat. Jeez.
But I'm glad you found a method, OP


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm just letting the OP know what worked for one person with many cats and many tanks. This is a man who takes feral street cats, over time makes them manageable, then brings them in for a spewter, on his dime. He also breeds fish for a profit, plenty of which goes towards these cats he works with, keeping the population of stray cats down. This being the case he doesn't want to see any harm done to the cats or the fish. 

His way works, as does the eventual solution that the OP came up with, and you also have a few other ideas in this topic that may work, as they seem to have worked for others. They are all viable ideas, just because someone might not agree with them doesn't make them wrong or bad. Perhaps I was mistaken in my belief that a forum was for the discussion of ideas & methodologies. If I am I'll keep my concepts & their applications to myself from now on.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I think that's a whole other topic in itself! If you must start a discussion on this, feel free to use the lounge 

As the OP had found a solution to their issue, I'm going to close this thread ^_^


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

